# Cat House



## Fuscus (Apr 3, 2012)

It's 5.05am and I have just returned from the local cat house who have paid me for services rendered. At first I thought the call was from an Victorian ex-demonstrator who had previously accused me of making a false early morning call but it was the real deal, the girls were cleaning up after a busy(?) Monday night and there was a "Baby Brown" near the vacuum cleaner.
Despite the time, call was at 4.38 am, it was one of the easiest call outs, I get there and there is a mildly venomous brown tree snake in rigid defensive pose on white tiles. A quick and unceremonious pick up and place in bag and, like their favourite type of customer, I was in and out of the place in no time flat.

I don't know what horrified my wife more
The fact that the house of the rising sun is so close
The fact that I would go to a place like that to work
or the fact that the snake was on a vacuum cleaner

The snake has not yet been released - so I'll do a photo shoot. We have far too many geckos here atm so.....


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

Not the type of snake they're used to lol.....Look forward to the pics, eerrrr wondering at the "type" of pics we will see


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 3, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Not the type of snake they're used to lol.....Look forward to the pics, eerrrr wondering at the "type" of pics we will see


It was a small snake


----------



## Ambush (Apr 3, 2012)

:shock: :lol: Made my day.. Job well done.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

umm i dont mean to sound naive....but what is the 'house of the rising sun' your talking about.....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 3, 2012)

I would have videod the whole thing,lol.
Looking forward to the pics anyway..action pics would be cool.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> umm i dont mean to sound naive....but what is the 'house of the rising sun' your talking about.....


A brothel


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

theres a brothel on the sunshine coast???? 0_o 
major mind trip!


----------



## Gruni (Apr 3, 2012)

Did you get any god pics of the staff so we know if it's worth a visit when holidaying up there?


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> theres a brothel on the sunshine coast???? 0_o
> major mind trip!



Major mind trip or major road trip?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Did you get any god pics of the staff so we know if it's worth a visit when holidaying up there?


It's only fair to give the Girl's some work lol they provide a very important service


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Major mind trip or major road trip?



hahahaha gross noooooooo wayy!!!!!


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> hahahaha gross noooooooo wayy!!!!!




Ha ha I didn't mean you. I meant different perceptions for different people. ha ha


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hahaha my bad


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 4, 2012)

First three shots are of the cat house snake. Last two are of another BTS I got on the same day. She left a trail of terror on a building site


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 4, 2012)

aaaawwww how gorgeous, they are a lovely snake


----------



## Gruni (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah it's pretty snake but where are the pics of the cats... er I mean _girls._


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> I would have videod the whole thing,lol.




And then collected your callout fee and given it back to them in trippple for your handy cam work


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 4, 2012)

pretzels said:


> theres a brothel on the sunshine coast???? 0_o
> major mind trip!


There is A few mate lol, Not that I know from experience been in a 4yr relationship, But I have idiotic mates who think banging anything that moves is cool *eye roll*


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

What got me giggling was in the middle of Maroochydore there is a Baby item shop, next door is an accountant and next to that a porn shop. Get the items for the bub, duck next door and make sure you can afford the bub the in next door to get the goods for a wild night of makin babies!


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 4, 2012)

Beard said:


> What got me giggling was in the middle of Maroochydore there is a Baby item shop, next door is an accountant and next to that a porn shop. Get the items for the bub, duck next door and make sure you can afford the bub the in next door to get the goods for a wild night of makin babies!



HAHAHA, Nice observation Beard. I have never seen these three shops lol


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 5, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> I would have videod the whole thing,lol.
> Looking forward to the pics anyway..action pics would be cool.


Somehow I doubt that they would have let me


Gruni said:


> Did you get any god pics...


I have never attempted to photograph Him and I have heard it can be difficult 


Gruni said:


> of the staff so we know if it's worth a visit when holidaying up there?


I was there after closing time, there was only two staff there, I didn't ask but I assume one was the receptionist and the the other was the cleaner. The cleaner was pretty but overweight, not heavy enough to worry about the Japanese when swimming but needs to take better care of herself. There was no women in police/nurse/schoolgirl uniforms visible. Nor did I see any whips, chains or bathtubs of yoghurt. As I said I was in and out like a rabbit. The place is prefab factory with the inside covered in red frontrunner -floors walls and ceiling - looked tacky - but I suppose that if it is late at night and you are as relaxed and comfortable as a newt and you are in need of some emergency woodwork then it would not matter.


----------



## Beard (Apr 5, 2012)

kr0nick said:


> HAHAHA, Nice observation Beard. I have never seen these three shops lol





it was in aerodrome road. it was also 5 years ago that i was living there. the configuration may have changed since.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 5, 2012)

i dont think the baby shop is there anymore beard the sex shop took it over. there is happy high herbs a couple shops down too hahaha. i used to hang out in the apartment above happy high herbs and it really was handy having all those shops close by  
kr0nick i dont know of anyone who has used them, personally i think their gross but to each their own hey.. hahaha iv just lived a sheltered life didnt even cross my mind that there was places like that one the beautiful sunshine coast!!!!


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 8, 2012)

Beard said:


> What got me giggling was in the middle of Maroochydore there is a Baby item shop, next door is an accountant and next to that a porn shop. Get the items for the bub, duck next door and make sure you can afford the bub the in next door to get the goods for a wild night of makin babies!



Nah, it's a vicious cycle. Into the porn shop for necessary supplies for a fun night in, then to the accountant to find out how much money you can afford to spend on baby supplies (the result of the fun night in). Baby sends you broke so it's back to the accountant. Finally, you're back to the porn shop because you're never getting laid again, coz when you do, babies happen.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 8, 2012)

I hope you gave them a tip?:shock:

So they know what to do next time anything but a trouser snake turns up :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 8, 2012)

Beard said:


> it was in aerodrome road. it was also 5 years ago that i was living there. the configuration may have changed since.


Bub shop has been going for quite a while. In fact the gym shown in the google map image below has been gone for at least three years
Google Maps


CaptainRatbag said:


> I hope you gave them a tip?:shock:


I thought it was mainly lepers who leave girls tips.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 8, 2012)

Beard said:


> What got me giggling was in the middle of Maroochydore there is a Baby item shop, next door is an accountant and next to that a porn shop. Get the items for the bub, duck next door and make sure you can afford the bub the in next door to get the goods for a wild night of makin babies!



There is a supermarket in NZ that used to make me giggle for the same reason. One aisle had displayed, consecutively: contraception and lubrication, pregnancy/ovulation tests, nappies and wipes. One stop shopping indeed!


----------

